

Ask HN: As a developer, should I care about the systemd controversy or not? - Iuz

Self-explanatory, being a java and python dev is there any way in which systemd is going to affect me negatively or is the init system irrelevant for me?
======
fiedzia
If you'd have any contact with init system, or one of services systemd
integrates, you'd definitely know what you need from it, so apparently you
don't. Systemd will integrate many things that were not integrated before, but
that's opaque for app developers. If you write any kind of daemon that starts
with the system, you may want to add systemd config file defining how to start
your app, but that's probably where your contant with systemd will end.

------
kamme
Well, it's possible if you're somewhat interested in linux in general.

I'm a webdeveloper, mainly doing php, and I found a use case for php-fpm and
systemd thanks to a blogpost of a friend. Its php-fpm pools ondemand, if
you're interested I've written a blogpost about it here:
[http://thanatos.be/2014/04/12/php-fpm-
ondemand.html](http://thanatos.be/2014/04/12/php-fpm-ondemand.html)

I guess It all depends on what your goal is or what you like achieving with
your code, but imho systemd has some nice features for developers (and doing
fun stuff in general). Also have a look at Joey Hess his blogpost about his
systemd alarmclock:
[http://joeyh.name/blog/entry/a_programmable_alarm_clock_usin...](http://joeyh.name/blog/entry/a_programmable_alarm_clock_using_systemd/)

------
collyw
Unless you find yourself interacting with it on a frequent basis probably not.

------
valarauca1
Basically don't bother. Init system isn't really irrelevant to you, but if you
aren't already involved in the debate, then you likely aren't too concerned
are you?

------
wtracy
At this point in time, no.

If any of the runtimes that you use decide to start adding a systemd
dependency, though, then you need to start paying attention.

